# best college for paddling?



## skiyaker2 (Jun 8, 2012)

I am in my search for colleges right now and looking for one that has a good engineering program while being able to paddle some sick whitewater. I live in pa so my top 3 right now are pitt, west virginia university, and virginia tech. As far as engineering programs go va tech is prolly ranked first, then pitt, then wvu.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

School of Mines in Golden, CO. is one heck of an engineering school...and there is great paddling very near by. However, you won't have the year round boating that you do out east....most folks out west add a snow sport to get by.


----------



## skiyaker2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Yea I love to ski and I was originally gonna go to colorado state or u of utah but im prolly staying at least on the east coast till after college. At va tech skiing would be far away but at wvu and pitt it would be within 45 min at 7springs and wisp. But I wanna move out west after college for sure


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Golden for sure. Skiing everywhere you mentioned is painful to consider.


----------



## skiyaker2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Yea  but compared to my home mountain in central pa it will be an improvement lol except at va tech then id pretty much just be paddling


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

What do you like to run?


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Ah.. well, pitt and wvu are rather close to render them the same for paddling it seems. So your question really is, there better paddling near Northern WV or Southern WV? I don't know that.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

appalachian state university


----------



## skiyaker2 (Jun 8, 2012)

I like to run mostly class 4 creeks and rivers but through college ill be hopefully be able to step up into class 5. And not really into playboating.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Northwest is it than bro year round kayaking super sick rivers and creeks and some super clean waterfalls


----------



## skiyaker2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Yea I would have loved to go to university of washington or something. But im not gonna be able to go out west for college. However I am gonna go out west after college for sure. that would've been sick though


----------



## RockyMt.Razorback (Apr 19, 2012)

go to WV or V tech if your stayin in the East or try to find a College in Ashville , NC or just say fuck college and live in your car and travel all around the USA kayaking


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Why can't you get to the west? You've got to move anyway to go to school, why not move somewhere awesome? What about UO or OSU? Really sick paddling there. Good class IV progressing into V, and beyond, and the best part of the season is during the winter.

Also, don't go to colorado unless you're actually a skiier not a paddler. The paddling season is mostly during the summer vacation. During school, it is a cold depressing place with no paddling. Trust me I live here. Right now, not even winter yet, there are either one or two runs in the whole state, depending on how crazy you are.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Leif brings up a good point, skiyaker... how crazy are you?


----------



## mbrookins (Jan 27, 2012)

Of the three you stated I would go with VA TECH by far the best school. However you could think about a few others Clemson, Lehigh or Tennessee. I'm not an expert however I would proably argue the Washington has the best combination of school and paddling.

Edit: forgot he can't go to Oregon as there is no engineering school only Oregon State


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Crazy and willing to deal with semi-ok runs at low flows. Colorado


----------



## skiyaker2 (Jun 8, 2012)

My parents just don't want me to go out west until after college cause it would be way more money to visit and drive back and forth and stuff. Idk :/ but for after college nor cal, and pacific northwest r also a place id like to move. im not just thinking colorado but id like a place to ski and kayak. I heard the pnw was depressing cause it just drizzles all the time. Like rain is good for kayaking but people have said that makes it depressing. Nor cal moght be my number one choice but it would be harder to find a job there than pnw or colorado.


----------



## skiyaker2 (Jun 8, 2012)

However for my co-op (multi term internship) which I most likely will do I am gonna try to land that out west to like test drive how living out there would be


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

I spent two weeks in the rain in snow this last march it's a sick place if you can travel take a trip and check it out its like the land of the lost super amazing plants and geology. Rain depression is nowhere as bad as kayaking depression. IMO

The wife and I might move to Portland for her masters. She even brought it up. That place would be so epic you have little white salmon once you get good enough probably the number one river in country close tie to north fork and big timber and big south to me. Except its a natural aquifer which is probably the greatest gift to kayakers period


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

skiyaker2 said:


> My parents just don't want me to go out west until after college cause it would be way more money to visit and drive back and forth and stuff. Idk :/ but for after college nor cal, and pacific northwest r also a place id like to move. im not just thinking colorado but id like a place to ski and kayak. I heard the pnw was depressing cause it just drizzles all the time. Like rain is good for kayaking but people have said that makes it depressing. Nor cal moght be my number one choice but it would be harder to find a job there than pnw or colorado.


http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/what-is-the-whitewater-capital-of-the-45393.html

Here's a good thread recently debated and entertaining. Nah, the PNW has places that aren't always raining....check Hood River, OR. Relatively easy drive to N.Cal., Idaho, year round boating, skiing.....


----------



## skiyaker2 (Jun 8, 2012)

I just looked and hood river has like 6k people. Id prolly live in portland to get a good engineering job if I did go out there. Its like 1 hr away.


----------



## synergyboater (Jan 5, 2008)

UT, Knoxville has a great boating community with a lot of year round choices


----------



## skiyaker2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Damn!! I just got home from virginia tech. That 6 hour drive was a bitch but UT would have been close I should have done that while I was down there... that's frustrating...


----------



## Pittsburger (Mar 1, 2007)

I am from Pittsburgh. Went to CSU in Colorado. Worked summers in ohiopyle. Now I live in golden, CO as an engineer. If I could do it all over again. I would have went to wvu, school is great and boating community is huge! Pitt not so much. Not sure what type of engineering your after, but some of the best people I have worked with are wvu alums. TONS of class IV-V runs within an hour of you, and the season is long. The best thing I ever did was get a summer job at wilderness voyageurs in ohiopyle as a guide, that company in particular to the rest in town is VERY kayak oriented. You will be a class V boater once you've worked there. Gets you in with one of the best core group of paddlers partiers and all around good people. Out west I have found the season to be short and be ready to fire up the shit right off the bat in spring. Wvu is awesome, so is all the boating near by. Move out west after school you'll save money. I highly recommend a summer job at a river town.


----------



## hnw2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Dartmouth College


----------



## skiyaker2 (Jun 8, 2012)

I basically am leaning towards doing wvu honors college or va tech. Pitt is prolly in last. And I live 3.5 hours from ohiopyle now and I definately have already thought about a raft guide job for maybe even this summer. The only thing im worried about with wvu is getting a job after. Even if I do wvu honors, va tech is still ranked much higher and in a competitive economy I feel like I might need that va tech degree but I think I felt more at home at wvu when I visited both


----------



## skiyaker2 (Jun 8, 2012)

And pittsburgher, that's really cool how u took a similar path to what I want to do. I would love to hear more about your experience of moving out west from pa and such. Thanks for the help man!


----------



## Pittsburger (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah man, exact same boat. Pretty die hard skier, that's why I went to CSU. Spent way to much money. Don't stress at all about job placement right now. You got to through school, manage to enjoy yourself. It's a 4 year commitment man, you will find life much more enjoyable if after cramming for a test, you cruise into the mtns and boat with friends. And the best thing I ever did was get a river job. I can put you in touch with a GREAT company in ohiopyle, demshitz changed my life. It really is the place to be for a young college dude in summers, especially if you want to be a better boater. I'm new to mtn buzz thing but you can message me I think if you have questions.


----------



## BrianP (Nov 13, 2011)

Don't worry about the name on your degree as much as the placements and connections that your school has. They usually have a cozy relationship with companies in the industry and will often hire directly from your school. Also more important are the things you do along the way, ie, summer jobs, internships, etc. Things that set you apart from all the other unemployed..


----------



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

I would agree that WVU is the best choice out of your three. Lots of great boating within easy driving distance. You also must work on a river during the summer. I went to the University of Kentucky and worked on the New and Gauley in the summer and fall. I made it out west after college but wouldn't trade my time in West Virginia for anything.


----------



## vtpackraft (Mar 18, 2011)

*University of Vermont*

Vermont has a good creeking scene when its raining. I focused too much on stupid DI sports that I sucked at anyway while I was at UVM. Took up kayaking after college, they have a very diehard Kayak Club. Trips all the time, people doing morning laps on class IV. They always go to Moosefest in NY, and probably always have someone crazy enough to drive down to Gauley Fest. 

Theres probably better places to boat and do engineering, but Burlington ain't bad for boating. The only comparison I have for a kayaking club to UVM is Portland State University, and UVM's is much much better, I can't imagine a kayaking club being much better without being douchey.


----------



## qsjones (May 9, 2011)

I would go Vtech. Good whitewater in Virginia and even better in North Carolina. Plus you say VT offer the better classes. If you end up going there send me a message. Should be able to connect you with some folks.


----------



## boatermatt (Oct 9, 2012)

*Clarkson University, Potsdam NY*

Clarkson is a top tier Engineering school and it is in the heart of the best boating in NY. Moose, Beaver, and Raquette(SP?) (Stone Valley Section) all have release during the fall semester. The Raquette is just down the street from campus and is one of the best runs in the area and it can be done before, in between or after class. It runs a lot more than anyone thinks even though it is dam controlled. Also you have Whiteface in Lake Placid for skiing in the winter, about an hour and a half away. Disclaimer it will be really cold in the winter. Plus side you get two good seasons of creeking and an actual winter to ski. And if you want to stick around for the summer to guide rafts the Black river is a little over an hour away. Other rivers in the area are the Grass river, multiple sections very from class III to Class V big waterfalls. Osawagatche(sp?) several sections with big drops. St Regis River when there is water in it, it is fun big water class III/IV. If you want play boating there is plenty of that around too. Hole brothers (Black River) and Lechine (Montreal) are both within a short drive. That’s right Montreal Canada is only a couple hours away (St. Catherine’s street) you won’t be disappointed. 

Matt
Clarkson MBA 06


----------



## mbrookins (Jan 27, 2012)

skiyaker2 said:


> I basically am leaning towards doing wvu honors college or va tech. Pitt is prolly in last. And I live 3.5 hours from ohiopyle now and I definately have already thought about a raft guide job for maybe even this summer. The only thing im worried about with wvu is getting a job after. Even if I do wvu honors, va tech is still ranked much higher and in a competitive economy I feel like I might need that va tech degree but I think I felt more at home at wvu when I visited both


Go where you feel at home. Where you got your degree only matters a couple of times after you get your first job. 



When your school plays your bosses or coworkers school in sports
Which Alumni association ask you for money
Trying to get into grad school
 Other then that it's pretty much do you have an Engineering degree. Then tell me about your experience. Also depending on your specialty the unemployment rate for engineers in Portland Oregon is lesss then 1% according to my HR department yesterday. We are actually having trouble filling skilled positions. Just pointing out that because the whole economy is bad any sector can still be good. Also the single most important thing to do durring school is get an internship they regularly lead to jobs later.


----------



## whitewater_fishin (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm an engineer, and i guided summers during undergrad and grad school and for a bit after, and didn't have much of a problem finding work when i was ready to. If you're truly into the river, guide in the summers, or at least the first few. i never even did the summer internship route everyone claims you need to do (all due respect brookens). i've been in my "sell-out" position for 4 years now, and sticking to the rio for my summers hasn't hurt my career at all. that said, if you are really career oriented, the internship will definitely help you get your foot in the door.

pick a school with a good FE passing rate, reasonable tuition and class sizes, and where you're glad to be. if you find a field you're truly into, everything else will fall into place. and remember, you'll be 22-24 when you're done - that still gives you loads of time to explore and figure it out. you don't have to squeeze it all into the next few years...

what field are you looking at going into?


----------



## skiyaker2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Im looking at going into mechanical and possibly specialize (like get a minor) in something around sustainablity. Like virginia tech has a green engineering minor, something like that idk but I think wvu and pitt has something similar to that too.


----------



## skiyaker2 (Jun 8, 2012)

And to anyone who hires engineers, does doing the honors college help that much? Cause if I did wvu I would do honors cause I could make their honors but I would do regular if I went to pitt or va tech


----------



## Pittsburger (Mar 1, 2007)

skiyaker2 said:


> And to anyone who hires engineers, does doing the honors college help that much? Cause if I did wvu I would do honors cause I could make their honors but I would do regular if I went to pitt or va tech


If you have the motivation yes do honors, it can't hurt. It's good your focusing on future but maybe too much. A smart engineer coming out of school , will not have trouble finding a job. 5 years from now, engineering world will be focusing on our energy and mineral problems. Sustainability Will be big. I am an environmental engineer in oil and gas industry and that industry will be growing immensely in next 15-115 years ha. Wvu has an energy club, join things like that get involved in research being done at your school. Those types of experiences are what employers look at. I was a b- student (I skied and paddled a lot ha) but got involved in field work, that more so than being a straight A student from the most prestigious college out there will get you a job.


----------



## mbrookins (Jan 27, 2012)

skiyaker2 said:


> And to anyone who hires engineers, does doing the honors college help that much? Cause if I did wvu I would do honors cause I could make their honors but I would do regular if I went to pitt or va tech


I don't consider it. When hiring we are mostly looking for fit and technical skills. Usually in that order. I have yet to meet someone who I just had to hire because of a minor either. Depending on what they teach it might be worth it but if you want to do sustaniblity or renewable energy work just go looking for the right fit when you leave college. 

I also agree with White Water about the FE pass rate it is important to take and pass the FE and PE exams if you want to work in certain fields. I consider my FE prep course the best bang for my buck in my time in college.


----------



## skiyaker2 (Jun 8, 2012)

yea I agree I prolly am freaking out about being scared about a job. I just don't wanna spend a shit load of money then have it not transfer into a good job. That's why I keep going back and forth on my priorities of what I want out of college. Ugh fuck hard decisions haha


----------



## skiyaker2 (Jun 8, 2012)

But no matter where I go I do plan to work at least one summer on the river. If I go to pitt or wvu it would be the yough/cheat but if I go to vt it would prolly be the yough. And about the co op and internships I know vt and pitt have about 50% of their engineers co op. Wvu didn't talk about it that much but they said they offer them.


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*college*

What about the University of Tennessee? Some good stuff off the Cumberland Plateau (Big South Fork) and not far from Ocoee and Chattooga. The Green is 3+ hours away.

Or Clemson http://www.clemson.edu/ces/


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*UTC*

Oh and I forgot. UT Chattanooga has several Engineering programs and from what I hear Chattanooga is a pretty cool town and right on the Ocoee and Chattooga and not far from all the stuff in Western North Carolina (Green).
UTC College of Engineering & Computer Science |


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

i am an Engineer from Virginia Tech (chemical with a MS in Environmental from GT). I am amazed you did not feel at home in Blacksburg (as compared to Morganhole). Go back and give it another visit if you are borderline. To me Morganhole was (and is) a coal miner town...no architecture and dreary feel. Blacksburg is more of a mountain town with ranch/farm feel.

The education and the town were to me, a huge draw. I know many VT alumni and not one regrets going to school there. The New river was very close with many options less that 2 hours away in WV and NC. It is a perfect loacation. Skiing within a few hours (1-3) at Wintergreen, Winterplace and Snowshoe.

You are going to school for an education...please do not list WVU, Pitt and UT engineering programs in the same sentence as Virginia Tech (teasing....sort of).

Go Hokies.


----------



## skiyaker2 (Jun 8, 2012)

The thing about blacksburg is maybe I just got an bad group of people but there were multiple admissions/tour people who were really seeming to have like a shut the door behind them feel. Morgantown felt more like a mountain town to me since its closer to more rivers, skiing. Blacksburg was beautiful but it seemed that wv was more welcoming and there was more to do there. But the campus of vt was by far spectacular. And also there is a newer engineering building at vt but the mechanical building was like the oldest and in worst shape on the whole campus. Randolph hall I think it is. Anyway vt was by far my number one but after the visits I think it still may be my number 1 but its really close now. My experience with the people seemed to be uncommon though so maybe I just got a bad bunch. Like the one guy that gave the admissions talk was former military and he just seemed like a dick, he was not inviting at all, more like threatening you saying how if u don't have all this u wont get in (I had everything but it still was a turn off the way he did it)


----------



## skiyaker2 (Jun 8, 2012)

And I would put pitt in the same class at vt at least. Wvu was prolly below but if I did go there I would do their honors college


----------



## mwunder424 (Oct 1, 2009)

wow... endomadness... what a db

guess I'll go throw away all of my engineering degrees... on my way to amazing creeks and ok skiing after work... in my dinky coal town...

yup.. u win... 

PS... please tell all ur fellow Blacksbungers that if it sucks so terribly... please stop coming up here so much....


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

I did come across as a db...i apologize (VT and WVU have a long history of competition). WVU does have great outdoor access and is a fun town. BUT for a homey beautiful college town and a good education i stand by what i said...

US news engineering rankings
VT #24, Pitt #47, UT #76, WVU #102

a degree is a degree and any one will get you a good job, but the actual facilities and learning experience DO make a difference (for as much as i love VT....my "learning" experience (faculty and education) at Georgia Tech was head and shoulders better)


----------



## whitewater_fishin (Mar 28, 2012)

those rankings aren't a very good indicator of undergrad experience. the metrics reflect research more than undergrad education. i attended grad school at top 40 school on that list, and the undergrads were significantly less prepared than those at the unheralded school i went to for undergrad (although the inverse was true for respective grad schools). FE passing rates and ABET accrediation are the 2 best indicators of undergrad programs.

i think everyone agrees that you should pick the best fit for you. all the schools you're looking at are ABET, so they're all good options. and as several folks have pointed out, what school you went isn't super important anyway. and really, with engineering ciriculum you're not going to have tons of time to boat anyway. 

and if i can get on my soap box for a moment, really consider how much debt you're taking on. the less debt you take on, the more options you'll have when you graduate. i was very wary of taking on any debt, and that ended up allowing me so much more freedom after i graduated. it enabled me to spend a couple of winters abroad following school, one chasing trout across NZ. 

i know there is pressure to try to plan the rest of your life when you leave high school, but some of the unexpected and impracitical detours can lead to the most enriching experiences.


----------



## brandob9 (Jun 13, 2010)

The less debt, the better, to the point that doing as much as you can at your local community college is a fantastic idea. That will also give you a couple of years to figure out who you are as a man - which trust me, takes time. Anything you think you are now is going to change by the time you hit 22. It wouldn't be a bad thing to spend that time cheaply. I wish I had. 

As for schools from there, the national rankings don't matter a ton unless you are willing to move nationally. Pay attention to how a school is perceived regionally in the region you'd like to settle, assuming you have any ideas about that. As example, Oregon State is a way more than decent engineering school, and Portland has a very low unemployment rate for engineers. Would employers here take a WVU degree? Yes, but they don't care, and you might even have trouble getting in because they will be afraid that you won't stick so far from home. 

In terms of year round Class IV-V, Oregon State is going to be very, very hard to beat. Check out Nate's map, and tell me how many awesome rivers are within an hour of Corvallis. Next, check out your options in a three hour window. It's ridiculous.


----------



## skiyaker2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Yea since im in pa pitt would be 26,000 (tom corbett fucked pa education budget so our in-state sucks. But wvu would be 27,000 and vt would be 33,000. But I may get scholarships at wvu escpecially since Ill prolly do their honors if I go there


----------



## whitewater_fishin (Mar 28, 2012)

brandob9 said:


> Anything you think you are now is going to change by the time you hit 22. It wouldn't be a bad thing to spend that time cheaply. I wish I had.
> 
> As for schools from there, the national rankings don't matter a ton unless you are willing to move nationally.


great points! i chose to go to a school where i had the best scholarships, then aimed for a big named school for grad school. if its ABET accredited, it should still be a high quality education.

not to hijack the thread, but i've seen a couple of posts about engineering in Portland. the mrs and i are considering relocating there. anyone know the state of evironmental consulting employment out there?


----------



## skiyaker2 (Jun 8, 2012)

whitewater_fishin said:


> great points! i chose to go to a school where i had the best scholarships, then aimed for a big named school for grad school. if its ABET accredited, it should still be a high quality education.
> 
> not to hijack the thread, but i've seen a couple of posts about engineering in Portland. the mrs and i are considering relocating there. anyone know the state of evironmental consulting employment out there?


On a side note about portland I just watched a youtube video that said 50% of the women r lesbian... that would be a bummer. Confirm or deny anyone?


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

skiyaker2 said:


> On a side note about portland I just watched a youtube video that said 50% of the women r lesbian... that would be a bummer. Confirm or deny anyone?


I can confirm that you're a dumb fuck for making statements like this. Even if a town was packed with straight women I can assure you you'll get nowhere with them being so stupid. 

Yes, Portland has a big gay scene but 50%? Maybe you should research with better tools than YouTube. I for one would love to live in a town where anyone can feel comfortable being themselves.


----------



## brandob9 (Jun 13, 2010)

skiyaker2 said:


> On a side note about portland I just watched a youtube video that said 50% of the women r lesbian... that would be a bummer. Confirm or deny anyone?


No way. You believe YouTube? I'd say even in the right neighborhoods, you'd have to stretch your counts to hit 5%. 

The fishing isn't very hard in these parts.


----------



## mbrookins (Jan 27, 2012)

whitewater_fishin said:


> great points! i chose to go to a school where i had the best scholarships, then aimed for a big named school for grad school. if its ABET accredited, it should still be a high quality education.
> 
> not to hijack the thread, but i've seen a couple of posts about engineering in Portland. the mrs and i are considering relocating there. anyone know the state of evironmental consulting employment out there?


Don't know environmental specifically but total unemployment for skilled technical people is less then 1% I'm a Electrical so I haven't looked at that market.


----------



## skiyaker2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Randaddy said:


> I can confirm that you're a dumb fuck for making statements like this. Even if a town was packed with straight women I can assure you you'll get nowhere with them being so stupid.
> 
> Yes, Portland has a big gay scene but 50%? Maybe you should research with better tools than YouTube. I for one would love to live in a town where anyone can feel comfortable being themselves.


Lol u overreact so hard. I was just joking dude.


----------



## idayak (Apr 8, 2008)

BSU, Payette and many more rivers in your back yard, play park 10 minutes from school. 200 dollar season pass for students at bogus basin which is a 35 minute drive from school and its open till 10 at night for after class shredding. Plus its a fun mountain. The payette offers the full spectrum of white water with the exception of waterfalls.


----------



## kanoer2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Humboldt State Univers., but Enviromental Eng. program in N California. 6 great local rivers, Mt Shasta and Ashland ski areas 4 hrs away. Great backpacking country too, and hunting, fishing, birding, micro beer. But it's foggy and rains all the time. So on second thought, forget about it . . .


----------



## BryanS. (Jun 22, 2012)

Fog is created by all the killer green, which helps to lift the spirits during the rain.


----------



## Jmannhei (Jun 25, 2009)

If you want to paddle do NOT go into an engineering, do something like exercise science, hospitality, resource management or some shit like that. Studies show that engineering has the highest outside of class work to class ratio than any other major. Being a physics/engineering student I can tell you that this is certainly no over exaggeration. Pick one: good grades, a life, or sleep. Plus don't go to Mines it still has like a 4:1 dick to chick ratio.


----------



## squeakyboater (Apr 14, 2008)

I am not one to get riled up by internet nonsense, but...

WTF are you talking about Mr. Jmannhei. You are saying he should not get an engineering degree because it might take some work? Engineers make almost double the average starting salary for other majors.

Boating is cool, but it is not worth throwing away your lifetime earning prospects for a bit more free-time during college

Also, coming from someone who got a degree in Engineering with a minor in Philosophy, and earned a decent GPA, there is always enough free time in undergrad. For example: while going to school at CU Boulder, I would spend every weekend in OCT and NOV climbing in UTAH.

Its called time management.


----------



## Jmannhei (Jun 25, 2009)

squeakyboater,

I think you misinterpreted what I am trying to say. Engineering is one of the only majors you can get a decent paying job within the field with only a Bachelors. There is a reason for that, its hard, highly specific training, that is fast pace and rapidly evolving. However, as I said it has the highest, out of all other undergrad majors, out of class work to time spent in class ratio. I'm simply trying to say that do not expect to have a lot of time to boat or ski compared to non engineering classmates especially during your junior and senior years. Balancing school and life becomes very hard for the engineer in training, and even more so if you have a job or partake in UG research which I highly recommend.

Squeakyboater, 

My guess is your not a chemE or EE because that is certainly not my experience. I have spent the last two years as a chemE major and talking to many of my professors the impetus after sophomore year is to give you more work then you can handle so integration into the workforce is not a slap in the face. I have spent many sleepless nights doing hw, hopefully it will pay off in the end with good paycheck.


----------



## skiyaker2 (Jun 8, 2012)

I mean I expect engineering to make me work. i expect to get the boating and skiing in on weekends and only rarely during the week.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Jmannhei said:


> If you want to paddle do NOT go into an engineering,


I totally agree. Bailey Fest is the brain child of an engineer and look how crappy that turned out. Stupid organizational skills and dedication and stuff.


----------



## mbrookins (Jan 27, 2012)

Jmannhei said:


> squeakyboater,
> 
> Squeakyboater,
> 
> My guess is your not a chemE or EE because that is certainly not my experience. I have spent the last two years as a chemE major and talking to many of my professors the impetus after sophomore year is to give you more work then you can handle so integration into the workforce is not a slap in the face. I have spent many sleepless nights doing hw, hopefully it will pay off in the end with good paycheck.


I'm a EE the first 2 years i worked 30-40 hours a week and still had some free time. My junior year was hard lots of difficult classes and lots of lab time but I made it a priority to take every Sunday off and was able to accomplish that. So you could go boating at least one time per week during school. Senior year was a cake walk compared to junior probably had time most weekends. I'll admit that I didn't work as hard as some classmates but I carried a 3.5 GPA so I was no slouch either. I would assume that the OP could do similar and if there was no work during the first two years of school boating/skiing 2 days a week would not be a problem.


----------



## squeakyboater (Apr 14, 2008)

I am a Mech. Eng. so yes, we are not the brightest, but at least we are not civils. The key, as with anything, is what your priorities are. If your priorities are to drink and party, then you will not have free time. On the other hand, if you focus solely on school and paddling you will have plenty of time.

On a similar point, I am in law school at the University of Oregon because I wanted to have great boating near by. Instead, I sit in a library 7 days a week studying, and boat once a month if I'm lucky. HA!


----------

